
LAVA: prevent ticket fraud with Ethereum - dpwoert
http://www.lavamovement.com
======
Rmilb
Blockchain all the things! They don't describe how they will track
'fraudulent' ticket sales. This just seems like a closed source platform for
trading tickets. Since it's not open, I don't see any real use case for a
blockchain. Please correct me if I missed something on the website. Seems like
another instance of people with a tool looking for a problem to solve (like
most blockchain apps so far). This is from a big blockchain fanboy.

Also, why do hip new companies love hijacking scroll?

